

Ubuntu adds WebApps to its Linux desktop - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-adds-webapps-to-its-linux-desktop-7000001240/

======
mindstab
Android was leading the way in this (best sharing between online services
etc). This looks like the first other OS to "get it" and push hard to
integrate with the cloud. I think in some ways this surpasses Android.

Mean while we have iOS that's just congratulating itself for allowing photo
uploads to twitter, meanwhile my Android phone has integration with services
I've never even heard of.

And MacOS and Windows... nothing. Stupid autistic children sitting on the
internet.

It's nice to see some real innovation in the Linux camp on the user end front.

~~~
pgambling
I'm sure you didn't intend to insult autistic people with that comment, but
autism != stupidity. Just wanted to point that as my sister is autistic.

~~~
mindstab
No, I meant it more that they don't communicate well, and basically that's
what Windows and MacOS seem like. Not communicating well on the net with all
the other services.

[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Autistic%20mo...](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Autistic%20mode)

The stupid was more directed at the needlessness for his behavior in this day
and age on the web. It's frustrating more OS's aren't playing nice with all
the services out there.

Sorry for the carelessness of my communication

------
mindstab
Video: [http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/07/19/web-app-integration-
in-u...](http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/07/19/web-app-integration-in-ubuntu/)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4267348>

~~~
w33ble
Thanks for that. Reading this, I immediately thought "hey, this sounds just
like Mozilla's Prism?" Watching the video basically confirmed that it is, but
now with some integration with Unity. That integration is pretty key I guess,
but Prism isn't exactly new.

